# Five brothers really????lol



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Five brother asks to change a lock today wtf????


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Just did a cfk for a realtor at 9:30 this morning.


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Be "thankful" you have work. It's not so bad.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

I thawed a house & wint'd it this morning:thumbup:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I didn't do jack chit and it felt great!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I thawed a house & wint'd it this morning:thumbup:


How did you like that pos??


----------



## grayghost (Aug 25, 2013)

did an initial lock change and with the holiday rush charge made about 125 per hour for a couple hours work this morn:thumbup:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> How did you like that pos??


Another Montana mansion!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Another Montana mansion!


Echo lake right? Is that a converted trailer???


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Echo lake right? Is that a converted trailer???


Yes, Echo Lake. I don't think it was a trailer. Large exposed glu-lam rafters. I've never seen that in a manufactured house, not like that anyway.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I are turkey, played with the box the kids came in, took a nap, then started drinking beer. 

I'm glad we are doing very little work for nationals. Ahhhhh....


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> played with the box the kids came in


Nice!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Nice!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


One of my favorite pastimes too!:thumbsup:


----------

